# RichFaches: Seitenansicht verkleinert sich?



## JSFverzweifelt (4. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich mein Problem löse:

Ich klicke auf "Berechnen"
[JAVA=42]
<a4j:commandLink id="showItem" actionListener="#{Bean.berechne}" reRender="panel" >
	<rich:componentControl for="panel" attachTo="showItem" operation="show" event="onclick" />
         Berechnen!
</a4j:commandLink>
[/code]

dann kommt
[JAVA=42]
    <rich:modalPanel id="panel" width="350" height="100">
        <f:facet name="header">
            <hanelGroup>
                <hutputText value="Bitte warten"></hutputText>
            </hanelGroup>
        </f:facet>
  </rich:modalPanel>
[/code]

wenn die Prozedur fertig ist, rufe ich in der Bean auf:
[JAVA=42]
FacesContext context = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
context.getApplication().getNavigationHandler().handleNavigation(context, "fertig", "fertig.xhtml");
[/code]
Mein Navi-Handler macht folgendes:
[JAVA=42]
ViewHandler viewHandler = facesContext.getApplication().getViewHandler(); 
UIViewRoot viewRoot = viewHandler.createView(facesContext, "/pages/"+arg2); 
facesContext.setViewRoot(viewRoot);  
facesContext.renderResponse();
[/code]

Klappt alles wunderbar, allerdings wird mir die Seite kleiner angezeigt (benutze FireFox).
Praktisch die Seite schaut, wie wenn ich mit STRG+"-" die Seiteansicht einmal verkleinert habe.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?

Danke schonmal

Noctarius: Hab mal den Tital angepasst


----------



## MrWhite (4. Dez 2009)

Zeig doch lieber mal das Markup, das sich verkleinert. Nicht die Aktionen.


----------



## JSFverzweifelt (4. Dez 2009)

Ich hoffe, das passt so :-/

[JAVA=42]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich"
	xmlns:a4j="http://richfaces.org/a4j"
	xmlns:c="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core">
<ui:composition template="/templates/main.xhtml">
	<ui:define name="body">

	</ui:define>
</ui:composition>
</html>
[/code]



[JAVA=42]
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
      xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
      xmlns:a4j="http://richfaces.org/a4j"
	  xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich">

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/xhtml; charset=UTF-8"/>
<title>
	<ui:insert name="title"/>
</title>

</head>

<body style="width: 860px; height:auto; margin:auto;" id="body">

<div style="height: 120px;">
<ui:include src="include/header/header.xhtml" />
</div>
<div>
<span style="width:180px; float:left;">
	<ui:include src="include/navi/navigation.xhtml"/>

</span>
<span style="float:right; width:670px; min-height:500px;">
	<ui:include src="include/center/center.xhtml" />
</span>
</div>

</body>
</html>
[/code]


----------

